# Florescent Light Fixtures



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi All,

Could someone please explain to me why I need to buy $200-300 light fixtures for my planted aquarium when I can go get same length WAY cheaper from Home Depot?
Is it because the bulbs are different connections? Water/moisture/corrosion resistance? Ballast?
Has anyone successfully used "home" style 48" fixtures to grow plants?

I am stepping up from a 50 gallon to a 90 and am thinking of getting into live plants in the future and am having a hard time justifying the cost of light fixtures. I am thinking of getting a 48" 2x64w fixture as a starting point.

Just a reminder, this is a question about the fixtures, not the bulbs themselves. I am well aware of the benefits of specific colour temperatures and such.

Thanks in advance for the responses!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I use shop lights and grow plants. Some sit right on the tank, others a little above. Sometimes you can get them for around $10, and it is hard to beat the $4 5000K and 6500K tubes. Do go for T8 rather than the soon to be obsolete T12. The last ones I bought are narrow enough that you could easily put 3 across a 75 or 90. They will also fit inside a section of vinyl eaves trough if you want a more finished look.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a tank set up with shop lights. I had my brother in law build a frame for it.It has been going for at lest 6 months no issues. I also have 2 more 4 foot fixtures in just set up in a start of a fish room in basement. I paid $17.00 for the fixtures and $9.00 for the bulbs and Im doing a great job at growing ..algae ..atm. More plants on the way lol. Ive seen a lot of pics of people using the shop light to grow plants. There is the cheaper white one that wont reflect back quite as much light but also a metalic one that will reflect more back but costs more. ($45-50). Also I heard you can line the cheaper white ones with tin foil to help with reflection. I have not done so yet. Hope that helps. 
Sunshine


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!

Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Dsharp said:


> Could someone please explain to me why I need to buy $200-300 light fixtures for my planted aquarium when I can go get same length WAY cheaper from Home Depot?


Nope, no difference.


> Is it because the bulbs are different connections?


Nope, same connector, if you are talking about the T12, T8 or T5


> Water/moisture/corrosion resistance? Ballast?


Ah yup, the home depot version rust very easily as they are not air tight.


> Has anyone successfully used "home" style 48" fixtures to grow plants?


Lots of people do that in their DIY projects.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

The major benefit of T5 HO rigs is that they're far more efficient per watt, so you're wasting less power. Important if you need a lot of light.

If you just want a low or medium light tank, shop lights do fine. If you want some extra watts you can always throw in some CFL's.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

t5 is by fare way better then larger t8 bulbs.

also aquarium fixtures don't have the ballast in them they are located outside because of water and moisture. shoplights tend to have them build into the fixture which could cause a safety problem.

all work well for different setups


----------

